# QAD rest



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

Is anyone using a QAD ultra arrow rest? Are you happy with it?
Im using a wisker biscuit on my mathews switch back xt. It works ok, But I would like something better.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

*QAD*



easoutdoors said:


> Is anyone using a QAD ultra arrow rest? Are you happy with it?
> Im using a wisker biscuit on my mathews switch back xt. It works ok, But I would like something better.


I just bought one this past thursday but Havent put it on yet... my brother and grandpa both shoot the QAD and they like it so I switched from my Trophy Taker "DropZone" to the QAD... Ive got other friends who shoot them as well.

I think im gunna like it and it also stays up when you letdown compared to the ripcord or others on the market... although the ripcord followers will tell you that it is made with all metal parts compared to the others so thats why they go with it.. but then again.. thats what a warranty is for...

Regardless, you should be able to gain a few FPS with a dropaway and if you get a fullcontainment like the QAD it serves the same as the Whisker Biscuit

I just posted a thread last week in the bowhunting forum on what rest everyone is using... you might get a few more responses if you post in there...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=289045

-Sweat


----------

